

Please don't feed the bots (or web scrapers & crawlers) - chcleaves
http://www.distilnetworks.com/please-dont-feed-the-bots-or-web-scrapers-and-crawlers/#.UbCjCbQrTs0

======
dubfan
Um, yeah, scraping is bad. Got any suggestions how to stop it?

~~~
stray
Feed 'em fish heads.

